
Need feedback on my first SAAS pre-launch – WebTraff - sameerkumar18
http://webtraff.sameerkumar.website/
======
dhumph
I need a lot more details. How is it going to increase conversions. Show
examples. How does it not use any code? What’s the process to use it? Don’t
use ‘anon.’ Just spell it out. Human language. In your subscribe box say
‘enter email to subscribe’ or something more specific. Where are T&C and
Privacy?

------
sameerkumar18
Show different offers to different people: anonymous visitors can be
encouraged to opt-in, subscribers can be encouraged to buy your entry-level
product, and returning customers can be presented with up-sells or cross-
sells. Webtraff is a platform with easy configuration WITHOUT CODE (OneTime
setup).

